# What makes a top quality pen?



## flyrod (Oct 3, 2012)

I've read a lot about fountain pens. Think I understand the kitless construction and have ordered the appropriate taps and dies...but when it comes to a REALLY GOOD fountain pen, I'm lost on the design fundamentals. I'm sure it's like your house when it comes to value (stick your money in the kitchen and bathrooms).  So to the sage fountain pen turners out there, give a rookie an education, mentor me on where to focus....

1. Balance... where is the center of gravity supposed to be? and is that filled or empty? or doesn't this matter.

2. Size? Big and fat better or small and thin?

3. Nibs...What makes a good one or bad one?

Guess that's a good place to start.  Thanks all.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you ever seen how many different models of fountain pens there are in today's market? Visconti, Omas, Montgrapa, Pelikan, Namiki, Sailor, Delta and the list goes on and on. Yes they all have great FPs. Does size, balance and weight play a factor? It sure does and for every person that likes a fat heavy pen there is another that likes a light skinny pen. So size and balance are going to be a personal preference. Now what does that leave? Style and appearance. The pen has to look good, no frankenpens allowed. That leaves you with one main and critical part left. Doesn't matter how good it looks or feels in the hand, if the ink delivery system isn't worth a darn, then neither is the pen. For the basics, the filling system should be a cartridge or some sort of converter. The button, bulb, lever and eye dropper fillers are going to be the things that the real FP lovers will appreciate. Nib and feed. Much like the pen body you have a large variety and people liking different things. Some want an extra fine point, some will want a stub, while other may prefer a cursive italic or a flex. But no matter what they may desire in a FP, they will all want a smooth delivery of ink. The tines need to be in alignment, the tips should be smoothed. The nib should be adjusted for ink flow. You don't want someone trying a pen that skips or railroad tracks across the paper.

So once you come up with a design - shape, size, color, material, weight, etc.. Learn the ink delivery system. Be able to adjust for a wet line or a dry line. Figure out how to eliminate a toothy feel when writing. Once you have that down, believe in and cherish your product. That says a lot to a potential customer.


----------



## dow (Oct 3, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Have you ever seen how many different models of fountain pens there are in today's market? Visconti, Omas, Montgrapa, Pelikan, Namiki, Sailor, Delta and the list goes on and on. Yes they all have great FPs. Does size, balance and weight play a factor? It sure does and for every person that likes a fat heavy pen there is another that likes a light skinny pen. So size and balance are going to be a personal preference. Now what does that leave? Style and appearance. The pen has to look good, no frankenpens allowed. That leaves you with one main and critical part left. Doesn't matter how good it looks or feels in the hand, if the ink delivery system isn't worth a darn, then neither is the pen. For the basics, the filling system should be a cartridge or some sort of converter. The button, bulb, lever and eye dropper fillers are going to be the things that the real FP lovers will appreciate. Nib and feed. Much like the pen body you have a large variety and people liking different things. Some want an extra fine point, some will want a stub, while other may prefer a cursive italic or a flex. But no matter what they may desire in a FP, they will all want a smooth delivery of ink. The tines need to be in alignment, the tips should be smoothed. The nib should be adjusted for ink flow. You don't want someone trying a pen that skips or railroad tracks across the paper.
> 
> So once you come up with a design - shape, size, color, material, weight, etc.. Learn the ink delivery system. Be able to adjust for a wet line or a dry line. Figure out how to eliminate a toothy feel when writing. Once you have that down, believe in and cherish your product. That says a lot to a potential customer.



Well, that about does it.  Couldn't have said it better if I'd have tried.


----------



## rsulli16 (Oct 4, 2012)

hi
anything in the libary or other posts or website you know of on nib adjustment?
just started fp's and would love to learning up on it.
Thanks
Sulli


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 4, 2012)

rsulli16 said:


> hi
> anything in the libary or other posts or website you know of on nib adjustment?
> just started fp's and would love to learning up on it.
> Thanks
> Sulli


For a start have a look in the library under 'General Reference' at the 'Behind the Nib' articles.

AK


----------



## raar25 (Oct 4, 2012)

Think I will skip fountain pens!


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 4, 2012)

flyrod said:


> 1. Balance... where is the center of gravity supposed to be? and is that filled or empty? or doesn't this matter.



This is largely a matter of personal preference, but generally the CG needs to be forward of where the back of the pen rests on the hand while writing; otherwise this acts as a fulcrum and tries to lift the nib from the page.

The further forward the CG is, the more the pen's own weight holds it on the page. I like the CG just behind the section, somewhere in the front half of the body.



> 2. Size? Big and fat better or small and thin?



This is purely personal preference of the pen user. You can generalize that bigger hands like bigger pens, but even this is not true for everyone. Style is as much an issue as comfort; generally, larger pens are more masculine.



> 3. Nibs...What makes a good one or bad one?



A good nib writes well, and a bad one doesn't. Type and size are a matter of preference. Material affects the flex and feel to some extent, so is also a matter of preference. Gold has intrinsic value as well as its usefulness as a nib.


----------



## BSea (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll take Mike's recommendations 1 step further.  Do you plan on offering many different styles, or is this mainly a hobby where sales are few.  Personally, I fall in the 2nd category.  I make pens for the fun of it.  And the pens I sell are pens I would carry myself.  So I don't make the really large pens.  My custom/kitless fountain pens have all been 12mm cap threads.  Because that's what I like.  And if anything, I'd like to go a little smaller. (still waiting on Mike's FIL to show his skinny fountain pen prototype:biggrin


----------



## flyrod (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks all!  Continuing the adventure! All good advice.


----------



## tim self (Oct 8, 2012)

raar25 said:


> Think I will skip fountain pens!



And in doing so you will miss a large customer base.  IF you plan on doing the ART circuit, FP "snobs" will definately be searching for that just right pen.  At a show last weekend, I had a collector have his wife thin down his selection of 6 to two.  His main deciding factor was when I stated all my FP's come with a Bock nib.

Happened twice in one day.


----------

